# CRS vs CBS



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Now that I see several CBS shrimplets in my shrimp tank, I'm considering CRS to be added in the tank.

I read that CRS is much more senstive to water parameter than CBS. Is this true? 

my water parameter is PH 7.2 ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 10 GH 5 KH 4. somehow my CBS is breeding under high PH but I wonder it's the same for CRS.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

ummm.. anyone?


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Nope they are the same. Maybe once upon a time when they first mutated red but shouldn't be much different nowadays.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you  I better get few CRSs


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep all the same and safe to mix for a splash of color


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you shift  I'm so happy to see CBS shrimplets lol The seller told me that he failed to raise CRSs then switched to CBSs with success.. can't wait to get some CRSs :bigsmile:


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I have both mixed in two tanks. It's always exciting to see wee shrimps crawling around! 

The biggest thing is to keep the water parameters stable


----------

